# Stihl HS45 Coil Help



## jr27236 (Aug 11, 2020)

So im repairing my buddies Stihl HS45 hedge trimmer. Origonal coil 4140 400 1303a is dead. Purchased an aftermarket and it does not work with this one. So does anyone know of what coil will be a replacement for this? Either it dont fit right or the timing is off. Or does anyone have the OEM one? Pictured is the original.


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 11, 2020)

Your ignition module in the picture is nla. The current one is the 4140 400 1308.


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 11, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> Your ignition module in the picture is nla. The current one is the 4140 400 1308.


So the 1308 will fire it off properly?


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 12, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## jr27236 (Aug 13, 2020)

Im gonna give it a shot, thanks.


----------

